# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Մոսկվայում սպանվել է «օրենքով գող» Դեդ Հասանը

## Tiger29

Հունվար 16, 2013 | 15:21 

Մոսկվայի կենտրոնում` Պովարսկոյ փողոցում սպանվել է հայտնի «օրենքով գող» Ասլան Ուսոյանը` Դեդ Հասանը: «Ինտերֆաքսի» փոխանցմամբ, քրեական հեղինակության դեմ հարձակումը տեղի է ունեցել ժամը 14:30-ի սահմաններում` «Կարետնիյ դվոր» ռեստորանից դուրս գալու պահին:

LIfenews-ը հայտնում է, թե վաձու մարդասպանը մի քանի գնդակ է արձակել Ուսոյանի ուղղությամբ: Մի գնդակ էլ դիպել է պատահական անցորդի: Ուսոյանին տեղափոխել են հիվանդանոց, սակայն բժիշկներին չի հաջողվել փրկել «օրենքով գողի» կյանքը:

Ոստիկանությունը որոնում է մարդասպանին:

Նշենք, որ սա Ուսոյանի դեմ երկրորդ մահափորձն էր, առաջինը տեղի էր ունեցել 2010թ. սեպտեմբերի 16-ին:

news.am

----------


## Rammstein

Էդ ո՞վ ա:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.01.2013), VisTolog (17.01.2013), Ուլուանա (16.01.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Էդ ո՞վ ա:


Ում որ սպանել են:



Համ էլ՝ ինչի՞ ես մունաթով խոսում:

 :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

Մուննաթով չեմ խոսում, եթե մուննաթով խոսայի, հարցական նշանը «Էդ»-ի վրա դրած կլիներ: Ուղղակի մտածեցի` եթե ամեն մեկի մեռնելու մասին պիտի թեմա բացվի, չարժի՞ մի հատ էլ ես բացեմ, էսօր մեր ներքեւի հարկի հարեւանուհին էլ ա մահացել:  :Think:

----------

Rhayader (17.01.2013), Sambitbaba (18.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (17.01.2013), VisTolog (17.01.2013), Արէա (17.01.2013), Ուլուանա (17.01.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

վայ քոռնամ ես, ջահել-ջահել գնաց  :Cray:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հունվար 16, 2013 | 15:21 
> 
> Մոսկվայի կենտրոնում` Պովարսկոյ փողոցում սպանվել է հայտնի «օրենքով գող» Ասլան Ուսոյանը` Դեդ Հասանը: «Ինտերֆաքսի» փոխանցմամբ, քրեական հեղինակության դեմ հարձակումը տեղի է ունեցել ժամը 14:30-ի սահմաններում` «Կարետնիյ դվոր» ռեստորանից դուրս գալու պահին:
> 
> *LIfenews-ը հայտնում է, թե վաձու մարդասպանը մի քանի գնդակ է արձակել Ուսոյանի ուղղությամբ: Մի գնդակ էլ դիպել է պատահական անցորդի: Ուսոյանին տեղափոխել են հիվանդանոց, սակայն բժիշկներին չի հաջողվել փրկել «օրենքով գողի» կյանքը:*
> 
> Ոստիկանությունը որոնում է մարդասպանին:
> 
> Նշենք, որ սա Ուսոյանի դեմ երկրորդ մահափորձն էր, առաջինը տեղի էր ունեցել 2010թ. սեպտեմբերի 16-ին:
> ...


տո Ուսոտյանը գյոռին, պատահական անցորդը ո՞նց ա

----------

Rhayader (17.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (17.01.2013), VisTolog (17.01.2013), Արէա (17.01.2013), Ուլուանա (17.01.2013), Ռուֆուս (17.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Հոգեհանգիստը երբ ա՞…

----------


## Rhayader

> Մուննաթով չեմ խոսում, եթե մուննաթով խոսայի, հարցական նշանը «Էդ»-ի վրա դրած կլիներ: Ուղղակի մտածեցի` եթե ամեն մեկի մեռնելու մասին պիտի թեմա բացվի, չարժի՞ մի հատ էլ ես բացեմ, էսօր մեր ներքեւի հարկի հարեւանուհին էլ ա մահացել:


Օղորմի: Ձեր ներքևի հարևանուհուն:

----------

Rammstein (17.01.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Մուննաթով չեմ խոսում, եթե մուննաթով խոսայի, հարցական նշանը «Էդ»-ի վրա դրած կլիներ:


Ռամշտայն, չէի՞ր կարա «подыграть» անեիր  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (17.01.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Էդ ո՞վ ա:



Ո՞նց դու չգիտես Հասանն ո՞վ ա:  :LOL:  Ինքը Ռուսաստանում Յապոնչիկի մեռնելուց հետո ամենամեծ հեղինակությունն ա, եզդիների Ռոբին Հուդը, մեր օլիգարխների ավելի ահավոր տեսակն /նաև ոմանց հովանավորը/ : :LOL: 

Մեր ժողովուրդը նենց տրամադրությամբ ընդունեց իր մահը, ոնց որ ինքը հայ ազգի Նանսենն էր, մեծ բարերար ու չգիտեմինչ: Սենց որ շարունակվի, ազգային հերոսի կոչում էլ կտան… :Think:

----------

Rhayader (17.01.2013), Արէա (17.01.2013), Հայկօ (17.01.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Ո՞նց դու չգիտես Հասանն ո՞վ ա:  Ինքը Ռուսաստանում Յապոնչիկի մեռնելուց հետո ամենամեծ հեղինակությունն ա, եզդիների Ռոբին Հուդը, մեր օլիգարխների ավելի ահավոր տեսակն /նաև ոմանց հովանավորը/ :
> 
> Մեր ժողովուրդը նենց տրամադրությամբ ընդունեց իր մահը, ոնց որ ինքը հայ ազգի Նանսենն էր, մեծ բարերար ու չգիտեմինչ: Սենց որ շարունակվի, *ազգային հերոսի կոչում էլ կտան…*


հետմահու :LOL: , Հրանուշ Հակոբյանն էլ մեդալը կկախի դոշից, ... :LOL: 
էս մեր հարեվանն էլ ասում ա ափսոս էր, վախենում եմ հարցնեմ, թե հետը ինչ գործա ունեցել, ասում եմ կարողա խփի մփի

----------

Rhayader (17.01.2013), VisTolog (18.01.2013), Աթեիստ (18.01.2013), Արէա (17.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Եթե մարդու անունը dead Հասան ա, պարզ չի՞, որ պետք ա մեռնի մի օր: Ինձ որ հարցնեք՝ ահագին էլ ապրել ա:

----------

Quyr Qery (27.01.2013), Rammstein (17.01.2013), Rhayader (17.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (17.01.2013), VisTolog (18.01.2013), Արէա (17.01.2013), Հայկօ (17.01.2013), Ձայնալար (17.01.2013), Ուլուանա (17.01.2013), Ռուֆուս (17.01.2013), Տրիբուն (18.01.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

Տառոսը մնացածներին։

----------

Quyr Qery (27.01.2013), Rammstein (17.01.2013), Rhayader (17.01.2013), Ruby Rue (17.01.2013), VisTolog (18.01.2013), Աթեիստ (18.01.2013), Արէա (17.01.2013), Հայկօ (17.01.2013), Ձայնալար (17.01.2013), Ուլուանա (17.01.2013), Ռուֆուս (17.01.2013), Տրիբուն (18.01.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> հետմահու, Հրանուշ Հակոբյանն էլ մեդալը կկախի դոշից, ...
> էս մեր հարեվանն էլ ասում ա ափսոս էր, վախենում եմ հարցնեմ, թե հետը ինչ գործա ունեցել, ասում եմ կարողա խփի մփի


Հրանուշ Հակոբյանը մենակ ՆԱՍԱ-յում աշխատող ծակ պրոֆեսսորների հետ գործ ունի ու անտաղանդ գրողների, Հասանին ավելի «վեհ» մարդ պիտի կոչում տա: :Wink: 
Բայց ախր ինքը նույնիսկ հայ չի էէ, Վրաստանում ծնված եզդի ա: :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.01.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Հրանուշ Հակոբյանը մենակ ՆԱՍԱ-յում աշխատող ծակ պրոֆեսսորների հետ գործ ունի ու անտաղանդ գրողների, Հասանին ավելի «վեհ» մարդ պիտի կոչում տա:
> Բայց ախր ինքը նույնիսկ հայ չի էէ, Վրաստանում ծնված եզդի ա:


Խոմ ազգանունը յանով է վերջանում: Ինչպես ինապլանիծյանինը: Սպասեք: Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե Dead Hassan-ը ինապլանիծյան էր ու պարզապես վերադարձել է տուն՝ կեղծելով սեփական մահը:

----------


## Alphaone

> Խոմ ազգանունը յանով է վերջանում: Ինչպես ինապլանիծյանինը: Սպասեք: Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե Dead Hassan-ը ինապլանիծյան էր ու պարզապես վերադարձել է տուն՝ կեղծելով սեփական մահը:


Ստո՜պ, արդեն մերոնքականների կպաք, ոչ մի ինապլանիծյան էստեղ չի կարող օրենքով գող դառնալ, մեր Մարսյան գործակալությունը հո ձեր ՄԱԿ-ը չի, որ ձևի համար ստեղծված լինի:  :Sad:

----------

Rhayader (17.01.2013), Ruby Rue (17.01.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Խոմ ազգանունը յանով է վերջանում: Ինչպես ինապլանիծյանինը: Սպասեք: Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե Dead Hassan-ը ինապլանիծյան էր ու պարզապես վերադարձել է տուն՝ կեղծելով սեփական մահը:


Էս Հ1-ի Դեդ Հասսանի մասին պատմող «Խաբված սրտեր» սերիալի սցենա՞րն ա:

----------

Rhayader (17.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող էս ո՞վ ա, է՞ որ անընդհատ սրա թեման գալիս ա առաջին գիծ… հլա մի հատ էլ առանձին թեմա ունի…

----------

Alphaone (17.01.2013), Արէա (17.01.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ժող էս ո՞վ ա, է՞ որ անընդհատ սրա թեման գալիս ա առաջին գիծ… հլա մի հատ էլ առանձին թեմա ունի…


Ո՞վ էր «Դեդ Հասանը», ու ի˚նչ է սպասվում նրա սպանությունից հետո

----------


## Rammstein

> Ժող էս ո՞վ ա, է՞ որ անընդհատ սրա թեման գալիս ա առաջին գիծ… հլա մի հատ էլ առանձին թեմա ունի…


Ոնց ջոկում եմ` մեր տակի հարեւանուհին ա:

----------

Alphaone (17.01.2013), Mephistopheles (17.01.2013), Rhayader (18.01.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Նոր հեոուստասերիալ Հ1-ով ««ԴԵԴ Հասանի մոլորակը»» հայլուրից հետո

----------

Rhayader (18.01.2013), Վոլտերա (17.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

արաաա… ես մեզ ինչ ասեմ որ, հես ա երկրում ընտրություններ ա լինելու, բայց էս տականքի թեման ա ամենաթեժը…

----------

Արէա (17.01.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> արաաա… ես մեզ ինչ ասեմ որ, հես ա երկրում ընտրություններ ա լինելու, բայց էս տականքի թեման ա ամենաթեժը…


Մեֆ, որովհետև էսի ուրախ առիթ ա, նախագահական ընտրությունները տխուր առիթ ա  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (17.01.2013), Mephistopheles (17.01.2013), Quyr Qery (27.01.2013), Rhayader (18.01.2013), Ձայնալար (17.01.2013)

----------


## Rammstein

> արաաա… ես մեզ ինչ ասեմ որ, հես ա երկրում ընտրություններ ա լինելու, բայց էս տականքի թեման ա ամենաթեժը…


Այո, ընտրություններ ա լինելու, բայց ընտրություն չի լինելու:

----------

erexa (18.01.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

Սիմպատիչնի ձյաձկա էր  :LOL: 
EJ1JWAAXYGxmJNgX3gx4_tn.jpg

----------


## Վահե-91

Էս Ձեդին լրիվ Քենեդու տեղն են դրել  :Huh:

----------

VisTolog (18.01.2013), Աթեիստ (18.01.2013)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Խնդում եք, մարդիկ սուգ են անում 



> Աշխարհի եւ Հայաստանի եզդիների ազգային միությունների նախագահ Ազիզ Թամոյանը յոթօրյա սուգ է հայտարարել Դեդ Հասանի մահվան կապակցությամբ:


http://news.am/arm/news/136379.html

----------

Ambrosine (18.01.2013), Աթեիստ (18.01.2013)

----------


## Aperna

ետի ձեռ առնելու թեմայա? :Angry2:

----------

Lion (18.01.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

> ետի ձեռ առնելու թեմայա?


Ո՞վա եղել ինքը հայերի, հայ ժողովրդի համար: Ասա, կարողա մեծ գործերա արել, ես էլ սգամ:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.01.2013), Վահե-91 (18.01.2013)

----------


## Aperna

> Ո՞վա եղել ինքը հայերի, հայ ժողովրդի համար: Ասա, կարողա մեծ գործերա արել, ես էլ սգամ:


հայ ժողովրդի համար չգիտեմ ինչա արել բայց շատ հայերի օգնելա ռուսաստանում,լավ ետել թողենք,մարդա մերել ետի ձեռ առնելու թեմայա՞ես չեմ ասում ինչոր մեկը սգա իրա համար դժվար ֆորումից մեկին օգնած լինի բայց պետքել չի ձեռ առնեք եթե մեռելա սպանել են

----------

keyboard (19.01.2013), Lion (18.01.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

> հայ ժողովրդի համար չգիտեմ ինչա արել բայց շատ հայերի օգնելա ռուսաստանում,լավ ետել թողենք,մարդա մերել ետի ձեռ առնելու թեմայա՞ես չեմ ասում ինչոր մեկը սգա իրա համար դժվար ֆորումից մեկին օգնած լինի բայց պետքել չի ձեռ առնեք եթե մեռելա սպանել են


Հետաքրքիրա էդ օգնությունը ի՞նչ տեսակիա եղել:  :Jpit: 


Ես ոչ ձեռք եմ առնում, ոչ էլ սգում: Մարդա մեռելա, ում հետ չի պատահում:

----------


## Aperna

> Հետաքրքիրա էդ օգնությունը ի՞նչ տեսակիա եղել: 
> 
> 
> Ես ոչ ձեռք եմ առնում, ոչ էլ սգում: Մարդա մեռելա, ում հետ չի պատահում:


ետի էական չի ինչ տեսակիա եղել,կոնկրետ ես չեմ կարա ասեմ ետի իրանք գիտեն,իսկ իմ ասածնել քեզ չեր վերաբերում,ընդանուր եմ ասում մարդուն սպանել են ետի ձեռ առնելու բան չի,սաղնել մեռնելու են ետի հեչ բայց արդեն մեռած մարդուն լավնա թե վատա ձեռ չեն առնում

----------


## Վահե-91

> հայ ժողովրդի համար չգիտեմ ինչա արել բայց շատ հայերի օգնելա ռուսաստանում,լավ ետել թողենք,մարդա մերել ետի ձեռ առնելու թեմայա՞ես չեմ ասում ինչոր մեկը սգա իրա համար դժվար ֆորումից մեկին օգնած լինի բայց պետքել չի ձեռ առնեք եթե մեռելա սպանել են


Դու հիմա գողագանի ցելին գտնվողների կռուգում չես: Մեր համար ինքը ոչ մեկ էր մինչև մեռնելը, մեռնելուց հետո էլ դառավ ուղղակի մեռած հանցագործ:




> բայց արդեն մեռած մարդուն լավնա թե վատա ձեռ չեն առնում


ավելի շատ իրա մահվան հանած աղմուկն ա խնդալու, ոչ թե իրա մեռնելը

----------

Quyr Qery (27.01.2013), Rammstein (18.01.2013), VisTolog (19.01.2013), Աթեիստ (18.01.2013), Ձայնալար (18.01.2013)

----------


## Aperna

> Դու հիմա գողագանի ցելին գտնվողների կռուգում չես: Մեր համար ինքը ոչ մեկ էր մինչև մեռնելը, մեռնելուց հետո էլ դառավ ուղղակի մեռած հանցագործ:


ընգեր ես լավ գիտեմ որտեղ եմ բայց պետ չի մեռած մարդուն ձեռ առնել իմ ասածը ետա,մնացացնել դուք գիտեք ինչ ուզեւմ եք արեք կարոչի:

----------


## Վահե-91

> ընգեր ես լավ գիտեմ որտեղ եմ բայց պետ չի մեռած մարդուն ձեռ առնել իմ ասածը ետա,մնացացնել դուք գիտեք ինչ ուզեւմ եք արեք կարոչի:


հենա Ռամշտայնենց հարևանն էլ ա մեռել, խի՞ են մարդիկ ցավակցում, ոչ թե ձեռ առնում  :Think:

----------

VisTolog (19.01.2013), Աթեիստ (18.01.2013)

----------


## Aperna

> հենա Ռամշտայնենց հարևանն էլ ա մեռել, խի՞ են մարդիկ ցավակցում, ոչ թե ձեռ առնում


ցավակցում եմ:արի եսքանով սահամնափակվենք.մնացացնել դուք գիտեք

----------


## Chuk

Այս մթնոլորտը պատճառ է ընդամենը նրա, որ մեծ մասը ծանոթ չէ Դեդ Հասանի գործունեությանը: Ծանոթ լինելու դեպքում, անշուշտ, այս թեմայում կգերակշռեր պատկառանքն ու հարգանքը: Ցավում եմ, սակայն տարիներ պետք է անցնեն, որ տեսնենք, հասկանանք, զգանք ու գնահատենք այս մարդու արածը: Ցավում եմ, որ նման մեծ կորուստ ունեցանք:

----------

Moonwalker (18.01.2013), One_Way_Ticket (27.01.2013), Rammstein (18.01.2013), VisTolog (19.01.2013), Աթեիստ (18.01.2013), Ռուֆուս (18.01.2013), Վահե-91 (18.01.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ինչքան քիչ ըլնեն տենց «բարերարները», էնքան լավ։ Իրանց վրա ղժժալով ցույց տանք, որ գողը (նույնիսկ օրենքով) վատ բան ա, ու մենք իրանց պակասելուց ուրախանում ենք (մեկը ես)։

----------

VisTolog (19.01.2013), Արէա (18.01.2013), Ռուֆուս (18.01.2013), Վահե-91 (18.01.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչքան քիչ ըլնեն տենց «բարերարները», էնքան լավ։ Իրանց վրա ղժժալով ցույց տանք, որ գողը (նույնիսկ օրենքով) վատ բան ա, ու մենք իրանց պակասելուց ուրախանում ենք (մեկը ես)։


Արտ, չի կարելի բոլոր օրենքով գողերին նույն արշինով չափել: Օրինակ վերցնենք հենց Դեդ Հասանին. հենց մենակ էն, որ ինքը խախտելով օրենքով գող լինելու համար կարևոր կանոնները, կարողացել ա շարունակել պահել իր տիտուլը: Հզորություն ա, խորացի: Իրանց կոդեքսն ասում ա, որ օրենքով գողն ընտանիք չպետք ա ունենա, ինքը տղա ուներ, ու մեկ ա շարունակում էր մնալ օրենքով գող, բիզնեսով չպետք է զբաղվեր, զբաղվել ու մնացել է օրենքով գող: Հասկանու՞մ ես, ի՜նչ մեծություն ա եղել:

----------

Moonwalker (18.01.2013), Rammstein (18.01.2013), VisTolog (19.01.2013), Աթեիստ (18.01.2013), Արէա (18.01.2013), Ռուֆուս (18.01.2013), Վահե-91 (18.01.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Մալադեց, էնքան բան գրեցիր, քիչ էր մնում բառերս հետ վերցնեի ։) բայց ...
Քանի կանոնադրությունը չի արգելում, սաղ գողերին նույն արշինով եմ չափելու ։)

----------

Alphaone (18.01.2013), VisTolog (19.01.2013), Վահե-91 (18.01.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Մալադեց, էնքան բան գրեցիր, քիչ էր մնում բառերս հետ վերցնեի ։) բայց ...
> Քանի կանոնադրությունը չի արգելում, սաղ գողերին նույն արշինով եմ չափելու ։)


Այդ դեպքում եկ փորձեմ ամեն դեպքում շահել քո պատկառանքը Դեդի նկատամբ: Կան լուրջ կասկածներ, վարկածներ, որ շատ օրենքով գողերի բռնել են իր մատնությամբ: Հասկանում ես, չէ՞, սա ինչ ա նշանակում:

----------

John (18.01.2013), Աթեիստ (18.01.2013), Արէա (18.01.2013), Վահե-91 (18.01.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Այդ դեպքում եկ փորձեմ ամեն դեպքում շահել քո պատկառանքը Դեդի նկատամբ: Կան լուրջ կասկածներ, վարկածներ, որ շատ օրենքով գողերի բռնել են իր մատնությամբ: Հասկանում ես, չէ՞, սա ինչ ա նշանակում:


Վայ քու արա, Պուտին-աստված տա, սենց գողերը շատ ըլնեն։

----------

Chuk (18.01.2013), Ռուֆուս (18.01.2013), Վահե-91 (18.01.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Կան լուրջ կասկածներ, վարկածներ, որ շատ օրենքով գողերի բռնել են իր մատնությամբ: Հասկանում ես, չէ՞, սա ինչ ա նշանակում:





> Վայ քու արա, Պուտին-աստված տա, սենց գողերը շատ ըլնեն։


էս էլ ապացույցը  :Xeloq: 


էս էլ նաֆսյակի՝

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------


## Malxas

*Այս գրառումը Ֆեյսբուքի իր էջում կատարել է Նարեկ Ղուկասյանը:*

«Էսօր վարսավիրանոցում վարսավիրս 10-ով 0 արեց «սութի գողական» հայերին... Դեդ Հասանի մահից հետո առաջին անգամ էի վարսավիրանոց մտնում... Չէ, չէ, չմտածեք, թե քառասունք էի պահում, պարզապես վերջին անգամ Դեդ մահանալուց առաջ էի մտել վարսավիրանոց, համընկավ :Jpit:  Հա, ինչ էի ասում. վարասվիրս ծիծաղելով դարձավ ինձ. - Ապե՞ր, էս եկել ես քառսունքից հանե՞մ: -Ինչ քառսո՞ւնք.-ասացի ես,- հաա, Դեդ Հասանի համա՞ր(ու ծիծաղում եմ): Վարսավիրս նայեց ինձ ու անտանելի ծիծաղով ասաց. - Այ ախպեր, ինչի ասիր Դեդ Հասան ու չասիր Վլադիմիր Աբաջյան... Հետաքրքիր մարդ եք: Դեդ Հասանն ու Վլադիմիր Աբաջյանը համարյա իրար հետ մեռան, բայց էս մի շաբաթից ավելա, ով մտնում ա մոտս, ասում ա. «Արա ախպեր Դեդ Հասանն էլ մեռավ, ափսոս էր»: Ու մեկը չեղավ, որ մտներ ասեր մեր Աբաջյանը մահացավ, հազար ողորմի... Անշուշտ, Ասլան Ուսոյանն էլ իր բնագավառում էր ճանաչված ու մեծ մարդ, բայց վարսավիրս ամեն դեպքում ճիշտ էր...»:

----------

Alphaone (27.01.2013), John (29.01.2013), Lion (27.01.2013), Nadine (28.01.2013), Ruby Rue (27.01.2013), Sagittarius (27.01.2013), VisTolog (28.01.2013), Հայկօ (27.01.2013), Ուլուանա (27.01.2013), Տրիբուն (27.01.2013)

----------

